# hilton hawaiian village trade



## walken1974 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just put in request for a trade DVC for Hilton Hawaiian Village in August 2014. (1 bdrm) What are the odds for getting this trade and how long should I wait before giving up on this request. I am also going to try for a second week in Kauai with my marriott aruba ocean club week which is going to be real pain trying to get the weeks back to back. (I am an enrolled owner so I might use points)  Thoughts/ advice/ Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 16, 2012)

walken1974 said:


> Just put in request for a trade DVC for Hilton Hawaiian Village in August 2014. (1 bdrm) What are the odds for getting this trade and how long should I wait before giving up on this request. I am also going to try for a second week in Kauai with my marriott aruba ocean club week which is going to be real pain trying to get the weeks back to back. (I am an enrolled owner so I might use points)  Thoughts/ advice/ Thanks



I'm assuming you put in a RCI request via DVC. 
The odds of getting a Hilton summer week might be slim on Oahu but definitely doable for the Big Island but it can't hurt to try for Oahu.

Here are some of the past Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) bulk sightings on TUG.

Sighting for stays in 2013 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168975
Sighting for stays in 2012 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146423 
Sighting for stays in 2011 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117244 
Sighting for stays in 2010 - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98728 
(NOTE: Must be logged in as a TUG member to view links). 

To get an idea when these weeks become available, take a look at the date the sighting was posted compared to the date available for exchange.

Good Luck


----------



## tompalm (Sep 19, 2012)

As a former RCI member for 20 + years, I could never get the Hilton on Oahu.  But, I did get the Bay Club a couple times on the big island.  I sold my RCI property and bought a Hilton in Vegas and sometimes book the Hilton Hawaiian Village property on Oahu when people come to visit.  Hilton owners can only book properties nine months in advance unless it is a home resort.  When I go on the website, almost every week is booked for the next nine months on Oahu.  I just booked 10 days at the Hawaiian Village in June, or exactly nice months in advance.  During the summer, every week and every unit will be booked about 8.5 months in advance.  

The only way that Hilton will give RCI those units is when someone cancels at the last minute and Hilton doesn't think they will rent it out.  So, maybe six weeks prior to August, you might get a call from RCI, but I doubt that will happen during the summer because Hilton owners will want it. Maybe try for the Bay Club, or other properties on the big island or Kauai, or travel during the off season.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 19, 2012)

I placed a request with RCI for HHV summer 2013. In April 2012, I received an exchange into a 1 BR at the Grand Waikikian for July 4th.

Also, I obtained a January week in a 1BR  at Kalia Tower through SFX.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 19, 2012)

Hilton does a bulk deposit April/May of each year, good availability where Hilton is undersold like Grand Waikikian or expanding like Kingsland.  You could try ongoing search for next April to see if your 2014 date shows up.  If that falls through you could trade with a Hilton owner that could try booking internally at 12 or 9 month mark.  I've never been to Aruba


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 19, 2012)

It's extremely expensive to exchange out of DVC, when you factor in your MFs, the cost of your points, and the high point requirements for exchanges.

I would expect that you would come out ahead by doing one of the following:

1) Look for a private exchange.  DVC is in high demand, so I have no doubt you could find a Hilton owner willing to do a swap.

2) Rent out some of your DVC points and use the proceeds to rent your HHV stay.

3) Stay at Aulani instead of HHV.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2012)

brigechols said:


> I placed a request with RCI for HHV summer 2013. In April 2012, I received an exchange into a 1 BR at the Grand Waikikian for July 4th.
> 
> Also, I obtained a January week in a 1BR  at Kalia Tower through SFX.



Warning the 4th of July will be very crowded - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1205588&postcount=10

I never saw crowds like I saw during the 4th of July. In the morning, we took a cab to the Waikiki Aquarium and walked back to the Hilton. Everyone was out in the public areas near the ocean grilling/picnicing. I never saw some many people out and about in Waikiki (it reminded me of the crowds waiting for the evening firework show at Magic Kingdom during peak travel season). 

The fireworks were great but I didn't enjoy the mob scene at HHV. If you rent a car, I would avoid driving on the 4th of July.

Here's a link to my 4th of July firework photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620863888111/

Have a great time at the Grand Waikikian


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 19, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> It's extremely expensive to exchange out of DVC, when you factor in your MFs, the cost of your points, and the high point requirements for exchanges.
> 
> I would expect that you would come out ahead by doing one of the following:
> 
> ...



Hmm... I don' know about coming out ahead.

DVC members can basically exchange the equivalent of a studio for a one bedroom with RCI

It's 124 to 160 DVC points for a one bedroom via RCI. 
There is only *one* DVC resort that you can get a one bedroom for a week for 160 DVC points and that's at OKW and only during Adventure Season (Jan, Sept and the first half of Dec).

A one bedroom via RCI is 160 points vs the lowest one bedroom for a week in Aulani is 252 DVC points and that's during the lowest season in a room with no view.

If the OP rents 160 DVC points @ $10/pt, they would net $1600. One bedrooms at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for $1600 or less is not common (not impossible but rare).

Of course, there are other options, if the OP is willing to stay elsewhere. For example TPI normally rents one bedrooms at the Wyndham at Waikiki Beachwalk for less than $1600/wk.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 20, 2012)

*Waikiki ranked 6th in Priceline's 2012 Top 50th destinations for the 4th of July*

Priceline has an annual list for the 4th of July. Here's the ranking for 2012.



> From http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/26/idUS194731+26-Jun-2012+PRN20120626
> 
> Priceline.com's Top 50 Destinations for July 4th 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## brigechols (Sep 20, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> Warning the 4th of July will be very crowded - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1205588&postcount=10
> 
> I never saw crowds like I saw during the 4th of July. In the morning, we took a cab to the Waikiki Aquarium and walked back to the Hilton. Everyone was out in the public areas near the ocean grilling/picnicing. I never saw some many people out and about in Waikiki (it reminded me of the crowds waiting for the evening firework show at Magic Kingdom during peak travel season).
> 
> ...



Great photos! Crowds are not a problem. We've experienced Magic Kingdom as well as NYC on July 4th.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 21, 2012)

Hilton plans to build more timeshares at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  When that happens and they are trying to sell the rooms, it should be easy to get an exchange.  First, they have to build the tower and get the rooms ready, so it will be a while.


----------



## walken1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------

